# DIY: Re-Covering Seats by upgrading to OE Leather



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Not sure if this is real leather, but the driver bolster on our seat was starting to wear out and crack, with the pleather backing starting to show through.

Rather than spend the $400+ on a new seat bottom, vw clearance parts comes to save the day again, all the dealers drop ship from here I guess anyways, so just find a dealer with the lowest price part. I guess the 2 colors are gray and brown.

For $208 plus shipping (List is $1786) I got a full OE leather kit for my van. Drivers, 2nd row captain, rear bench, head rest and door cards.

http://www.volkswagenpartsamerica.c...340&subcat1=154713&subcat2=154717&startrow=16

That link says bench or capt for 2nd row, so not sure what I am getting there.

Not sure if it comes with directions, but if I am successful will post here.

http://www.vwparts.com/parts-outlet-center/index.php

Search for routan.

Anyone replace and seat covering on these cars?


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

So, anyone with what they believe is leather able to compare to what I got in the mail?

While the new covers are nicer and double stitched, I can't say this is leather, it is a type of pleather I can clearly see. Maybe a more premium pleather, but def not leather.

I am disappointed but for a little more than 2 bills, it is still a sweet deal for a look upgrade as well as if your interior is worn. I am now just curious did VW ever offer real leather in the interior.

I guess toyota is playing a game too? http://news.drive.com.au/drive/moto...a-busted-for-fake-leather-20130212-2ea7d.html


----------



## vwaudi916 (May 31, 2004)

Looks like real leather to me... typically leatherette (fake leather) doesn't wrinkle like that. I used to appraise cars and we used the "thumb press test" if it wrinkles its leather if not its leatherette. Works on most makes (bmw was the toughest) their leather is often rock hard.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

The SEL and SEL Premium models are equipped with real leather 'in the seating surfaces', i.e. where your back and behind touch the seat. The sides, backs, headrests, etc. are matching vinyl. Ours is holding up very well.

The kit you bought does look like leather, but either way it was a good deal. I swapped the upholstery on my passenger seat to a power seat frame to change to a power seat for the passenger side and the upholstery swap was the easiest part of the upgrade. Good luck with yours.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

The ass cushion has three stitch lines on leather, the leatherette has 2 stitch lines.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

routan2010se said:


> Not sure if it comes with directions, but if I am successful will post here.


So did it come with directions? And don't forget to let us know how it goes... opcorn:


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

It did not come with directions as far as I can see. I have not pulled everything out. I plan to do it this spring in a month or so when it is not so cold (no garage for me)

I did take a closer look last night, as someone mentioned, for the seat bottom at least. The interior patterns/bolsters are leather and the outside of the bolsters are vinyl.

So the price is a sweat deal then.


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

Borrow someone's garage!!! :laugh: I want to see how they look installed! So tempted to pull the trigger on a set in Aero Grey since that price is so horrendously cheap for 4 captain's chairs and a 2pc bench seat.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I wish I had one, on the list to build a shop on my property.

This project, along with installing the OEM 7 pin tow harness, Monroe self leveling shocks, hitch and oil cooler are the projects in the pipeline.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

So I pulled everything out today, no directions but a warranty card for katzkin. I pulled the passenger seat apart a bit to see how hard it is. The back of the seat has some clips you can pull out gently with pushing and pulling, the bottom of the seat back slides on.

I can't get the head rest out, as there is a wire going into it? Not sure if that is part of the airbag or heated seats? Its a manual seat, and has a yellow connector I don't dare unplug without disconnecting the battery.

Looks like i have this kit:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2009-VOLKSW...fits=Model:Routan&hash=item19bb2e4f09&vxp=mtr

Katzkin upholstery kits are manufactured for the professional upholster and/or the do-it-yourselfer who has firsthand knowledge of auto upholstery, so they do not come with instructions, installation supplies and/or tools. For ease of installation, Katzkin kits do not require any sewing, but may require cutting or trimming for access holes and tucking. 

Katzkin kits are not slip covers! If you decide to install them yourself, it requires removing the seats completely from the vehicle and disassembling them on a bench in order to remove the original upholstery. Then reassembly of the new upholstery to the seat cushions (foam). The installation in most cases may also require specialty tools such as hog ring pliers, hog rings and spray adhesive. We sell separately installation accessories for the do-it-yourselfer.

Katzkin kits include the upholstery for the front and back seat cushions and lean backs. When applicable, they will also include headrests, armrests, door panel material. See the seat schematic on the specific listing to see all parts included for your specific kit. 

When specified, all Katzkin kits are airbag and OCS compliant. Katzkin upholstery kits in most cases are similar to the factory OE seat upholstery and are constructed of a combination of vinyl and leather as well. Katzkin is a high quality product with a close to perfect grain and color match when comparing their vinyl to their leather. The front seats are leather "face". This means that the face of the seats is leather and the sides and back of the front seats are matching vinyl. The back seats are leather "insert". Only the insert section in the back seat is leather, while the balance of the back seat is made of matching vinyl. 

Typical installation times vary but average 7 to 8 hours. When performed by the do it yourselfer, it's a great weekend project!!!!!

Damaged Items: It is the customer's responsibility to carefully inspect their order upon delivery. If a product is damaged in shipping, you must file a claim with your local UPS office within 48 hours of delivery. As soon as you file the claim, please inform us by email or phone. If you contact us within 24 hours of delivery, we can file the claim on your behalf. Do not ship the product back, it will be picked up by UPS. We will ship out a replacement as soon as we receive UPS claim confirmation.

Any other defects or issues must be reported to us within the first thirty days of receiving and prior to installing your kit. After the installation of your products, any limited warranty extended to the consumer, is that which is represented by and at the discretion of the manufacturer, Katzkin Leather Interiors. Superior Auto Restyling does not make any additional representation nor is responsible for the policies set forth by Katzkin. Should you require service for your product under the manufacturers limited warranty policy, contact us and we will gladly assist you with the process. Superior Auto Restyling does not reimburse for labor costs, installation time or loss of use under any circumstances.

Items found to be damaged as a result of installer inexperience, error, abuse, excessive wear and tear, improper use, alteration, unauthorized repair, abrasions, scuffs, cuts, accidents, cleaning and conditioning chemicals are not considered defective and will incur a charge for replacement.

Returns: Katzkin kits are not returnable for any reason under any circumstances. It is the customers sole responsibility to purchase the correct kit based on the year, make, model and seat specifications of the vehicle which they are ordering for. All information (NOT some) in the specific listing must completely match your vehicle. We have no idea what type of vehicle you drive but are more than willing to assist you in choosing the correct kit if you call us at 888-490-7727 or email us prior to making your purchase.

Shipping: The shipping price quoted in this auction is for Continental USA only (48 States). We normally ship Fed Ex or UPS. Tracking information will be supplied and sent to your email address, due to some customers computer settings, that information may go to your spam filter. please check your spam.

We will ship to Canada via UPS only due to GST taxes and duties. UPS will also charge a brokerage fee. We apologize in advance as these fees are out of our control. If your not prepared to pay them, please do not buy from us.

We ship worldwide, simply send us your full shipping address and we will gladly quote you the least expensive shipping option possible. International buyers are responsible for paying duties, taxes and any applicable customs brokerage fees that may apply. Buyers will usually pay these fees upon receiving their shipment or packages. These additional charges are the responsibilities of the BUYERS and are completely out of our control. We have no way of knowing what or how much those charges may be. Beware of your country custom and duties and be prepared for any import fees.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Apparently the wire is for and active head restraints system

http://mbworld.org/forums/clk-class-w209/405019-active-head-restraints-who-knew.html


----------



## ramjm_2000 (Aug 30, 2004)

Ive got an 09 SEL with the real leather and I'm starting to get some cracking in the drivers side lower bolster as well. So was the katzkin kit OEM? Kinda confused on that. If so how did the katzkin kit match the OEM color? I don't want to have to do the whole van if possible.


----------

